# Please pray for Indie.*update* Poor baby didn't make it. sad , sad day.



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

I was supposed to have a lesson tonight.. on my way there, my mom pulled the car over and was crying. She said Laura texted her this afternoon.. a car was driving by the pasture and noticed a horse was laying down. I bursted out crying, knowing it was Indie but thinking the worst.

Indie's nose was bleeding when Laura got out there so a vet was called. She's been on an IV since he got there.. he hasn't left since. Her nose hasn't stopped bleeding and he says there is no point in taking her to Dr. Murch because there is too much blood for a scope. We are going to once, and if, her nose clots. He has tried everything he can to stop it, with no avail.

He said something about a fungus growing on a group of vessels that could be a cause but it'd need a scope. If that was the case, the prognosis is not good. As of right now, it's hour by hour. He said she has been a star patient.

When I arrived, my instructor was tending to her nose and the vet was monitoring the IVs. Indie had zero enthusiasm and just looked miserable. I am staying at the barn tonight with Laura and we'll be taking care of her.

My emotions are a mixture of despair and shock. Please keep Indie in your prayers tonight. I wished on a star and prayed. She can't be taken away from me.. not yet. :'(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow Jore! My heart is with you, stay strong we may not physically be with you but we're all here praying. Don't worry about keeping us too updated Indie needs you now more than we do. Really praying for you tonight and Indie alike, take care and keep your head up.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

Thank you.. we're heading back up once we give Cali some time to get some energy burnt off since she was crated all day. It was the longest five minutes of my life once my mom told me. I'm probably going to sleep in the barn in my sleeping bag, if I do sleep. Laura offered to let us sleep in her house if need be.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

How scary. I will say a prayer for Indie for sure. I hope for the best possible outcome.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I will be sending good healing vibes. It sounds like you have good people and good vets already. Sometimes a lot of blood can look really awful but not be as deadly as you think. hope this is such a case.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

I emailed Indie's previous owner to let her know what happened, because I know she loved Indie as much as I have come to love her.

The time is going by so slowly.. I'm hoping my mom hurries up so we can get going. She was almost as upset as me. I think my instructor was upset for me aswell, she didn't say a word except she said she'd take good care of her while I went home to grab stuff. The vet was great so I know she is in good hands.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Healing vibes and prayers from my part, too.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks everyone, I'm hoping you're right, tinyliny. The vet just said that if it's what he suspects, the prognosis is slim. Hopefully the bleeding will stop so that we can trailer her to Dr. Murch for a scope. She's also impacted and the vet said she was colicky.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Jore, I am very sorry to hear about Indie. 
You are both in my thoughts and prayers! I hope you get the answers are looking for and that Indie makes a full recovery.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

Thank you, it means a lot. We're heading to the barn, hopefully I'll be back tomorrow with good news.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

Sending indie healing vibes hope she stops bleeding. Hang in there jore and ((((HUGS)))) to you and indie.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

good luck Jore!! Indie and you are in my prayers!


----------



## 6W Ranch (Aug 23, 2012)

How far inside her nose is it? It may be too far up there, plus in her nose is a tough spot, but cayenne will stop bleeding instantly. It saved my jack russell from bleeding to death a few years ago. Apparently it works for internal bleeding, too.

Cayenne Pepper medicinal uses:Stops Bleeding (internal or external), Heart attack, stroke, shock... at Pets Alternatives & Animal Health (MessageID: 75082)

https://www.google.com/#hl=en&tbo=d...1218ed66dc2c4&bpcl=38897761&biw=1920&bih=1075


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

OMG Jore!!! Oh wow. I am in tears for you. I hope she can get on her feet long enough for Dr Murch to see her. He is amazing.

You and Indie are in my prayers.


----------



## Tiamo (Oct 16, 2012)

Indie is in my prayers


----------



## Crescent (May 2, 2012)

I am so sorry. I hope she gets better soon. I did hear of the fungus thing. looked scary. Hopefully its not that. Praying for ya. hang in there!


----------



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

I am so sorry, Jore My thoughts amd prayers are with you


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

Praying for a good recovery! I'll be here if you need me...


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear this! :-( :-( My thoughts are with you and Indie - you seem such a great team and I know you've gone through a lot together in a short amount of time. Crossing fingers it's not as serious as the vet thinks!


----------



## MySerenity (Jul 18, 2011)

I will be thinking of you tonight. Please update us tomorrow. I'm so sorry and worried for you both!


----------



## Black Beauty 94 (Dec 26, 2011)

I am very sorry to hear about this, prayers go out to you!


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

Indie passed away. I am completely heartbroken and I cannot believe it, I'm in shock.

She seemed to be doing okay.. I was wiping the blood from her nose for a couple hours. She had a small bowel movement. She started shivering.. I went to get a blanket.. but just laid it in the corner because she wouldn't budge. I feel like it was meant to happen, because when she reared up and fell over.. her head landed on the blanket. I screamed as Laura ran in and handled it. She got Indie laying down.

Indie had a few spasms. I thought my mom told me to run and get Dale.. so I started running down the road. I was more scared than words could describe. 

My mom came and got me and I kept rubbing Indie's face. I thought she would pull through it. She would kick out and go stiff. Just like Hickstead did, that's when I realized that she wasn't going to be okay. My instructor and her dad rubbed my back as I cried and rubbed Indie's face. 

When the vet arrived (he had been called as soon as she had fell over, although he was supposed to come before too long anyways).. he pronounced her dead. I sat there for half an hour, just petting her. It was the hardest thing I've had to do was walk away. My mom took a picture of my bloody hand on her shoulder. I told Indie that I loved her so much and that she can crib all she wants up in heaven.

Some day, we'll meet again but until that day, I'm going to miss her dearly. I feel like I'm going to wake up tomorrow and she'll be eager to see me at the barn.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Jore, I am so sorry for your loss.. 
I'm sure that Indie knows exactly how much you loved her and how hard you tried. I' sure she really appreciates that.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Oh so sad and sudden......my thoughts are with you


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

Thank you so much, it means a lot. I am just in such disbelief.

The vet said there wasn't anything we could've done, he felt like it was caused by something she's had for awhile. My instructor said that I was Indie's shining star and gave her the best last three months possible.. she said we were just meant to be. I think we really were.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Oh my I am so sorry. You have me crying too. You two had been through so much since you got her and you seemed like such a good fit for eachother. 

This is just terrible news I really don't even know what to say. Did the vet have any idea what happened? It wasn't related to her leg injury was it?


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

No, it wasn't related. He talked about a fungal growth that he's seen grow on the vessels.. apparently it causes the nose bleeds. He had talked to Dr. Murch who said perhaps the colic made her roll around and she hit her poll on something. I can't even describe how scared I was when she fell over. She had been sweaty from trying to stay up. She ended up ripping some of the IV out too. This just isn't fair. :-(

He had said we could do an autopsy, but in the end, it won't bring her back.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

That's awful. I'm so sorry you had to go through that. It's just terrible 

I don't even know what more to say.

I'm gonna go give my horses hugs in the morning for you.


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. My heart goes out to you


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Oh my Jore.......oh....

I've read your blog and followed along....and......oh...man...that sucks.

I'm sorry little gal.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

It isn't fair, you did everything you could to help her. Again I'm so sorry.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

OMG Jore. I don't even know what to say. I am so so sorry. I wish I could just run and give you a huge hug. You did everything you could for her. You loved her and gave her the best possible life and she passed with you holding her and loving her. 

RIP Indie. You will be forever loved and forever cherished.


----------



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

I am so very, very sorry. I know how hard it is for you, but I also know that the last several months were probably the best indie had ever had. You were her true friend, not just her owner, and i'm sure she knew that. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

Thank you everyone. I don't want this to sink in, we had such a bond and I can't believe I had her taken away from me in this way. 

I loved her with all my heart, and I'd give up anything if I could bring her back. As soon as I realized she was gone, I kept saying how she must be trying to pull my leg. The vet said he doesn't think she was in pain, as he had her on a bunch of pain medication and fluids to help with the blood loss. In the end, it didn't help. I'm glad I was there for her in her last moments, but it breaks my heart that I won't see her grow old.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Dear, dear. That is very heavy news. I feel very sad for you. Poor Indie. She must have been in pain, with the shivering and sweating, so now she is in peace. So very, very sorry for you.

I'll update the title to let folks know.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

Thank you, tinyliny.

I just can't believe it. I sat in her stall in utter disbelief. She was completely cold except for where I had been rubbing her. Her eyes were wide open, so I hope that I was the last thing she was and that I at least gave her some sort of comfort. I switched between crying and saying how I couldn't believe it. I still can't.


----------



## Black Beauty 94 (Dec 26, 2011)

I am very sorry, all of us are here to support you.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

My deepest condolences. They're such large but fragile creatures.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

Thank you very much.. I never thought I'd be making such a post so soon.


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

So So sorry to hear the bad news RIP indie now at least shes released from her pain. ((((HUGS)))) to you jore i was really hoping shed pull through again so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Jore, it doesn't matter when we lose them, as we never have them long enough. I'm just so very sorry you and your special girl only had a few short months. It's so very unfair.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

That's how I try to think of it.. from what the vet said, this was likely to happen no matter where she was. I can recall a boy whom I competed with, just after I left the show, his new horse had an aneurysm in the ring and just fell in the middle of a class. I know it's never fair, but I just wish I had longer with her.. although I know everyone wishes for that. I'm just in such disbelief right now.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. I am crying right now for you.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

Thank you, I've been crying ever since she toppled over. I had thought my mom told me to go get Dale.. so I started running down the road. I was so panicked and scared that I didn't even hear what she said. If she hadn't called my phone, I'd have ran all the way there to get him. I can't even explain how surreal it was to see the vet leaning over her, to check for any breathing.. especially when he told us that she didn't make it, even though I knew she didn't.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm so sorry.
Did the vet say she had a guttural pouch infection? I suspected that was what was going on & if it was there was nothing you could have done.
I'm pretty sure she wasn't in any pain. 
I know you're hurting now but know you did everything you could & you were there for her.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

I am so sorry. RIP Indie
She will be waiting for you...running and playing with my Rudy,Naseeba and Nabylar in the meantime over the rainbow bridge.....


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

Oh my, I am so sorry to hear this Jore. You took such great care of Indie, I'm sure she was comfortable and didn't suffer long with you by her side. My deepest condolences...


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

Man I don't know how I missed this last night, but you have my deepest sympathy. I will light a candle for you and your girl. ((( hugs )))


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Words cannot describe the pain I feel for you. I am so sorry you're going through this, Jore. Stay strong. You two had a great bond and she had a great last few months being with someone like you. She's now in a place where she will never feel any pain again. Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

My deepest sympathies.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

The guttural pouch infection was one of his theories and said it seemed most likely.. he said that if that was the case, this day was coming no matter what we could have done.

Thank you everyone. I still don't want to believe it. I just wish I couls get her back. :'( I'm sure God is taking good care of her.. he only takes the best horses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CCBella (Jul 6, 2010)

So sorry to hear she didn't make it, such a tragic loss. *Hugs*


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Jore said:


> The guttural pouch infection was one of his theories and said it seemed most likely.. he said that if that was the case, this day was coming no matter what we could have done.
> 
> Thank you everyone. I still don't want to believe it. I just wish I couls get her back. :'( I'm sure God is taking good care of her.. he only takes the best horses.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes, it seems to point to that. It can be treated _if the horse presents signs,_ which Indie did not.

Again I'm so sorry. Try to get some rest:hug:


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

Thank you, and yes, she always acted fine. I do wonder now if that was the reason behind her tilting her head sideways whenever I left her on the cross ties to get something.

I just can't believe she is gone. I might stay home today from school but I'd like to try going to math class since I have a test on Monday.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

The irony of it is, when we got in the car on our way back... Kesha's song Die Young was playing on Sirius, and when I got home, the tv channel was playing a movie and the current scene was at a horse show. Maybe it was a way to reassure me that she is in a better place now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

I am also hoping to get "In Loving Memory of Indie" embroidered on the back of my barn jacket. I have to get my winter barn coat washed though.. it's still covered in blood from her sneezing and turning her head on me. If only she had stopped blowing out her nose so far.. it would come close to clotting and she'd snort because it irritated her. 

I'm going to try really hard to remember her as she was, and not a sad looking horse hooked to IVs in a blood-soaked stall. I never quite understood how people felt after they lost a loved one until now... but it truly is the most horrible feeling there could possibly be.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

My instructor got the farrier to come and take off one of her shoes for me.. and she braided a piece of her tail and cut it off. I am going to see about horse hair jewlery.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tiamo (Oct 16, 2012)

so sorry for your loss ((hugs))


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Jore-I am so shocked by this-I've been following your progress w/Indie & loved how you took such good care of her & the progress you two were having. She had so much love from you. My deepest sympathy on this tragic loss-I hate that you are feeling so much pain at this point in your life.Hugs & prayers coming your way. RIP Indie.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Jore said:


> I am also hoping to get "In Loving Memory of Indie" embroidered on the back of my barn jacket. I have to get my winter barn coat washed though.. it's still covered in blood from her sneezing and turning her head on me. If only she had stopped blowing out her nose so far.. it would come close to clotting and she'd snort because it irritated her.
> 
> I'm going to try really hard to remember her as she was, and not a sad looking horse hooked to IVs in a blood-soaked stall. I never quite understood how people felt after they lost a loved one until now... but it truly is the most horrible feeling there could possibly be.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It's normal to second guess everything, we do that to try to have some understanding of why bad things happen but often there are no answers.
In Indie's situation there was nothing anyone could do. Her sneezing was a reaction- not a cause.
It may be too soon to tell you this but the worst you've already handled & I hope knowing will help you. The infection caused the bleeding as it eroded a big blood vessel. Even in a hospital already prepped for surgery the outcome likely would have been the same. This is one of those things that sneak up without anyone knowing.
You did nothing wrong.
Indie was not in pain, at most she felt sleepy & you were there comforting her & being strong for her, she knew that. Many would not have been able to do that. 

You have rough days ahead of you but I know you're strong enough to get through them however you can. You've already proven that.


----------



## StarfireSparrow (Jan 19, 2009)

I am so so sorry for your loss. I am in tears reading this. :hugs:


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

I am so sorry for your lose. I was in tears reading this. Things happen so fast sometimes. There was nothing more you could have done for her. She's very lucky she had you there with her and loving her until the very end, not all horses are lucky enough to have that. *hugs*


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

Thank you everyone.

I tried going to school, and most of my friends didn't really know what to say to me. my teacher came over and told me to take a break if I needed to, but I just lasted through that first class and then went and talked to my math teacher. She explained to me what we were going to do during class and said that she didn't expect to see me here today. I told her I was going home so she just told me to do whatever I could manage to do. The secretary marked down my absence as a personal emergency so that it won't appear as unexcused on transcripts.

This still just doesn't feel real. I spent the whole ride home imagining that Indie was galloping alongside the car.

I'm going to try painting a picture of her galloping through a meadow, hopefully I can do her justice.


----------



## tbrantley (Mar 6, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss and sending my prayers to you. I am sending you hugs as I wipe away the tears that are streaming down my own face. It is hard to find words that can comfort you at a time like this. I just wanted to let you know that you are not alone and people truly care about you and what you are going through. My arms are going out to you to give you a comforting hug.......


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

Oh dear...
I know exactly how you feel, Jore. I had to make the tough decision when my dog was hit by a car in 2011. He has an onyx urn and some of his ashes are in a vial on a chain I wear around my neck. I don't know what I'd do if Reno suddenly passed...death is always so devastating.

You mentioned horse hair jewelry. I know some people here make things like that, and I've started doing it myself. If you can't find anyone, I'd gladly do it (after practicing on my own horse's hair of course...gotta be perfect) free of charge and reimburse all shipping costs. I know you don't know me, but I'm here if you ever need anything at all.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

Thank you both so much.. I know I'll spend most of my time here just venting my feelings since I don't think my friends would truly understand how I feel.










This is my drawing so far. I want to paint it, but I don't think I could get the colours right and I'm worried it'll look bad. Although, I know it won't ever do her justice.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

My deepest sympathies to you and your Family. My friend lost her yearling filly to a guttural pouch infection too its very tragic . I lost my mustang when he got into the neighbors pasture and ate poisonous Johnson grass so I can sympathize with your loss. My condolences.


----------



## 6W Ranch (Aug 23, 2012)

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

Thank you everyone. 

They found a nice spot under some trees for her.. we might go up and see later, but I'm not sure. I think I'll end up going though.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

So sorry to read of your loss, things do get a little easier with time, but a little bit of your heart will have gone with her.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh my goodness I'm so sorry. Such a terrible thing to go through. RIP Indie.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

Thank you. 

She really did take a huge piece of my heart with her. There wasn't a thing she could do that would make me mad... she was just one of those horses who acted so innocent and you never had to correct them. After the first couple days, we got along marvelously for the remainder of our time together. I still just can't believe it.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh Jore, what heartbreak. She was loved so much in the short time you two shared together. It's been clear from all your posts how much you adored her. Sending good thoughts to you.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

Thank you, I'm glad that my posts mirrored how I felt about her. I only had her for such a short time, but it feels like I've known her forever. I think she was that once-in-a-lifetime horse, and I'll be blessed if I ever own another horse like her. For now, I miss her more than I ever could imagine, even though I'm still in a state of denial.

I have math to study later and my mom said we could pick up nicer water colours at Walmart later so I can paint Indie's ideal rainbow bridge.. full of objects to crib on, lots of apples/carrots, lots of hay, horses who will love her like I do... just her version of heaven.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry, Jore. Give yourself time to get over her death. It's an incredibly hard thing to do. You gave her a fantastic life for a short while, and she died loved. R.I.P Indie.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

Thank you, equiniphile.

I've already decided that whenever I decide it's time for another horse, it's going to be another OTTB. I also want to get a small infinity symbol tattoo somewhere when I'm eighteen.. but I want it to have little dreamcatcher beads and feathers, since Indie's stall sign had a dream catcher on it. (since she was my dream come true)


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm so sorry, Jore. This is such an unexpected loss. At least you were able to have the little bit of time with her that you did.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Very sorry for your loss. Gutteral Pouch Mycosis comes to mind. I had a mare who had it and did survive the surgery. I am very sorry.....


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

Thank you both.

Even if we had known she'd had it, she wouldn't have likely made it to Dr. Murch's for the surgery. Plus her nose was too full of blood for a scope to confirm it.

I can only pray I gave her some sort of comfort. I remember telling her I'd be mad if she left me, but then I apologized because I realized how hard she was fighting to stay alive for me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

